# Centipede or St Augustine



## dlpco (May 29, 2020)

Greetings All,

I am new to the site and new to lawn care. I am looking forward to learning from all the experience on this site and to improving my tired yard.

I moved into my current property about 1 1/2 years ago and the yard has a little bit of everything- tall fescue, fescue, and another grass that I can not identify. I think it is a centipede, but someone told me is it was St Agustine. I am trying to fill in some dead areas and I don't want to introduce yet another grass species.

Can anyone confirm what types of grass this is?







Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Best,

Doug


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

My guess would be centipede as it looks fairly small and has an alternate leaf blade patter.

Link below gives a good representation of the two. 
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/94786767138799640/


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Looks to me like you have a mix there. Top is definitely centipede, second photo looks like St Augustine.
In my experience, you won't get centipede to 'take over' anything, not without reseeding.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I agree with @dubyadubya87

Top pick centipede
Bottom pic st Augustine

What I don't know is if st Augustine will over take that. Hopefully someone else chimes in


----------



## dlpco (May 29, 2020)

I added two more pictures. Maybe that will help. I am guessing St Augustine only because of the narrow blades. Thoughts?


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Top picture is St. Augustine, bottom is centipede, imo.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

I think you have carpetgrass in there, honestly. It's very common with centipede seed to contain carpetgrass to aid in establishment of the truf.


----------

